# Cleveland Boat & Fishing Show Jan 14 - 23 Speakers



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Here's the speakers schedule. As of now. Please confirm times w/ the LEMTA's web site prior to making a special trip for a particular seminar.

2011 Mid-America Boat and Fishing Show, Cleveland IX Center
Angler's Alley Presentation Schedule

Friday, Jan. 14

4 pm: John Hageman  Yellow perch tactics to increase your success throughout the season.




6 pm: Mark Brumbaugh  Trolling crankbaits for Great Lakes walleye.




Saturday, Jan. 15

12 pm: Walleye College with Mark Brumbaugh, Travis Hartman, Jeff Liskay, Jim Stedke and Rich Stedke  Near shore fishing, all aspects of modern trolling techniques, walleye biology, and plenty of time for your questions.




4 pm: Dan Gies  Understanding what the walleye are telling you.




6 pm: Mike Knippenberg and Ryan Buddie  Putting a solid program together for Great Lakes walleye.




Sunday, Jan. 16 

12 pm: Mark Brumbaugh  Trolling crankbaits for Great Lakes walleye.




2 pm: Bass College with Joe Balog, Bryan Coates and Mike Oberski  the science behind catching more smallmouth bass, Lake Erie smallmouth bass fishing techniques, and power fishing shallow water for smallmouth bass.




Tuesday, Jan. 18 

4 pm: Jim Stedke and Rich Stedke  Small boats vs. big boats, walleye trolling techniques that will work for your boat.




6:30 pm: Gary Zart  The way of the worm: Worm harness techniques for walleye.




Wednesday, Jan. 19 

1 pm: Mike Knippenberg and Ryan Buddie  Putting a solid program together for Great Lakes walleye.




3 pm: Lance Valentine  Sonar, the basics and beyond. 




5 pm: Jim Stedke  Seasonal walleye tactics: how to catch them all year.




Thursday, Jan. 20 

4:30 pm: Jim Stedke and Rich Stedke  Using divers to catch more walleye.




6:30 pm: Jonathan Shoemaker  the basics and secrets of walleye fishing.



Friday, Jan. 21 

3:30 pm: Jim Stedke and Travis Hartman  The tortoise and the hare: controlling your speed to catch more walleye.




5 pm: Gary Zart  The way of the worm: Worm harness techniques for walleye.




7 pm: Johnnie Candle  Targeting trophy walleye.




Saturday, Jan. 22 

1 pm: Fishing Electronics College with Johnnie Candle and Lance Valentine  how to utilize high tech electronics to catch more and bigger walleye.




4 pm: Carl Bachtel  Ice fishing equipment and strategies. 




6 pm: Kevin Michnicki  Crankbaits shallow and dipsys deep, covering the water column to catch more walleye.




Sunday, Jan. 23 

12 pm: Johnnie Candle  Targeting trophy walleye.




2 pm: Steelhead College with Dan Pribanic, Jeff Liskay and Kevin Kayle  tributary steelhead fishing, trolling for Lake Erie steelhead, and Ohio steelhead management.

We hope to see you there,


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wednesdays looking like my day ive already seen gary and the way he has with the worm.lol. j/k buddy


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Jim Stedke said:


> Here's the speakers schedule. As of now. Please confirm times w/ the LEMTA's web site prior to making a special trip for a particular seminar.
> 
> 2011 Mid-America Boat and Fishing Show, Cleveland IX Center
> Angler's Alley Presentation Schedule
> ...


Jim, for the walleye college do you need to sign up for that or is that also an open presentation?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

No preregistration, just show up (bring a note pad). Gonna be fun!


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

I coming saturday with note pad


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Dang I wish I lived closer to Cleveland.
With that being said I guess I am coming up over the first weekend. Some great speakers and good info, especially for me since I will have my boat on Erie for the first time in 2011!

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Hang out at our booth.... we'll talk fishin the entire day.


----------



## tked1950 (Mar 20, 2008)

We have our show tickets and motel reservations. We'll be headed up there from Muncie, Indiana Friday. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Make yourself known, when you come by our booth.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

boat us. sent me a e-mail. Free addmison Tue 18 donate 4 cans of food. 19&20 $5 after five pm. Good deal if you work and want to stop any of those days


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

In addition, the 17th is "Lake Erie Day" at the boat show, featuring many speakers from my own office. The following comes from my colleague, Dave Kelch, also an occasional to this forum:



> Lake Erie Day Sea Grant Speakers Stage Schedule: Monday, January 17, 2011
> 1-2 PM
> Unwanted Human Medications: Impacts To Lake Erie's Fishery
> Dave Kelch, Sea Grant Extension Specialist, Ohio Sea Grant Program
> ...


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Does this show have much in the way of fishing tackle or is it almost exclusively boats?


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

If your looking for walleye tackle and gear if has quite a bit of stuff by anglers ally. Hope you stop up. BD


----------

